# Ibiza Ferry



## soleil (Feb 24, 2011)

We are just planning this years " run to the sun" and would like to include Ibiza in our itinerary, however all the ferry company sites I have looked at for the crossing from mainland to Ibiza only seem to allow for booking 3 months in advance. Does anyone have experience of crossing to Ibiza ie which port of departure, best ferry operator, and of course the best price, I realise it will be expensive compared to a Dover to France crossing. Thanks


----------

